# Security



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Today, for the first time ever, police were checking bags at the mall (mall 2) in Rehab. Usually there is only a half asleep security guy, waving people in. 

Also, Metro supermarket was closed, I'm guessing lack of stock?

At the coffee shop they were out of bottled water, since they've had no deliveries lately.

I was pleasantly surprised to see a queue at the bookshop


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an American friend on her way to me from Maadi.. today she sent me the following message


a bunch of men fighting in street came into my building at 1245 with guns, knives, moltov cocktails, bottles, rocks etc. they were inside building shooting throwing rocks from roof etc were saying they were going to burn building. i was so scared. we hid in back bedroom with an emergency bag packed and cats in case we had to flee. my husband called emergency army numbers all night and no one answered. eventually it ended. my balcony door got broken, i didnt sleep, i didnt go in to work today


She has been told by neighbours that they have been told the guys are coming back again tonight to burn down the building.. they have phone the police several times only to have the phone put down on them when they tell what is happening,


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yikes, that must be on the bad side of Maadi!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

There should be a warning with ^ that video ^ that the content is inciting violence and promoting terrorism. Reported on Youtube for violations. This is an example of the kind of emotional trauma that the pro-Morsi group is processing, and what the Egyptian military is attempting to prevent from being broadcast in order to calm things down.

One rule of journalistic integrity is you don't broadcast something that could do more harm than good.


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian army declares state of emergency in South Sinai and Suez


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Egyptian army declares state of emergency in South Sinai and Suez


what's your source on this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dazle said:


> what's your source on this?




every news station has run with it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

dazle said:


> what's your source on this?


It was first reported by Ahram; the news has since been denied by the army. 

However, a curfew has been imposed in the towns of Sheikh Zuweid and Rafah. 

Egypt authorities impose curfew in two North Sinai towns -state TV - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Aykalam. Dahab is all quiet and peaceful Inshallah


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2013/07/01/a-guide-to-navigating-turbulent-egypt/


----------

